# شقه مميزة للايجار قانون جديد بمدينه نصر أمام رابعه



## محمدعراقي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 15122[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للايجار شقه قانون جديد بشارع الطيران مساحتها 140 متر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]عباره عن ( 2 غرف نوم و 4 ريسبشين وحمام و مطبخ ) [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]تشطيب عادى [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]دور رابع ...... بدون اسانسير [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 2500 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------

